# Mind The Gap!



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey all,

Just posting this in the hopes that it might be of interest or useful to anyone using Compression Drivers and Horns in their systems.

I was bored this past weekend, and since I have not been able to get some adequate free time to work on my actual install, I decided to play with my current compression drivers and measure them on my WT3.

Here is the first Driver (#2763) measurement:
[url=https://imgur.com/7dGLPl0][/URL]

Looked fairly consistent with past measurements of other compression drivers.

Here is the second Driver (#2764) measurement:
[url=https://imgur.com/V6FlTGF][/URL]

This one had me bewildered... what was with the weird measurement?

Initially I feared that perhaps one of the diaphragms was damaged, as I had bought them used. However, I had played both drivers (at very low levels) on a set of mini horns and had not readily heard any really nasty breakup or anything suspect.

I then remembered reading Eric Stevens (and others) mentioning about sometimes crud gets in the voice coil gap and causes issues... and that simply using some masking tape doubled over and run through the gap is a simple fix.

So I opened the drivers up and gave the diaphragms a visual inspection: no sign of tear to the mylar (BMS 4552nd) or coil damage.
I then cleaned the gaps, reassembled the drivers and remeasured.

Voila!

#2764 Post cleaning:
[url=https://imgur.com/yFqUkqr][/URL]

MUCH Better! 

#2763 Post cleaning:
[url=https://imgur.com/eB8Qudw][/URL]

Not as dramatic, but still a change.

Anyhow...

Some of this is likely to be old hat to the longtime veteran horn users, but I had not seen any actual measurements of before and after, so hopefully this is helpful to some of the "new to horn" users.

Cheers!
Charles


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Aah the 4552nd 

What a transparent little guy , I haven’t played my set in awhile, I have 16ohm seso they don’t get loud enough unless there bridged on a 700w 4ch 


So I just keep the 2408h installed and keeps me happy , they play to 1k so I’m happy. 

I might just put them back on for a test spin


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I seriously love my WT3. It's amazing how quickly you can troubleshoot a problem with an impedance sweep.

The only tool I've bought three times, and I think I'm going to get in on the pre-order for their new one. It's supposed to address the fundamental problem of the WT3, which is that it sucks for measuring subs.


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I seriously love my WT3. It's amazing how quickly you can troubleshoot a problem with an impedance sweep.
> 
> The only tool I've bought three times, and I think I'm going to get in on the pre-order for their new one. It's supposed to address the fundamental problem of the WT3, which is that it sucks for measuring subs.


They are a nifty little device for sure.

Was wondering if the new one would be worth dropping the coin on vs what I already have... but if it does indeed work better for measuring subs, that would tip the scales in favour of the purchase.


----------

